# Honey on eBay



## Jon D. (Apr 15, 2005)

Has anyone tried selling Honey on eBay? I was thinking about it the other day, and I'm not sure whether to try it or not.

Seems like you can sell anything on eBay, so honey should be one to sell.

However, unless you were selling in bulk (ie a dozen bears), it seems like shipping costs would begin to raise the price too high.

Does anyone have any experience in this, before I waste my time trying?

--Jon D.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd make sure you have all your ducks (and dept. of health certificates etc.) in a row first.

Extracting in your kitchen and selling out of your house is usually under less rules and at least less scrutiny.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Shipping costs are usually as much as the product but I'm suprised on how many people are willing to pay it. Impulse buying I guess.

There is at least one storefront on E-bay selling honey, no idea on how well it goes. One way to find out is to try it. If you do well let us know and we'll all list ours too!


----------



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

There is an entire category that caters to the sale of Honey (, Syrup & Sweeteners). If I were you I'd look over the completed sale, on quick observation it looks as if ~25% of the small quantity honey sells, and even then it dos not look entirely too profitable. Best of luck however.


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll buy a jar or two of honey at double the normal price due to shipping only if it's something I either:

A) Like and can't get locally, or
B) Haven't tried that's recommended and I can't get locally.

I prefer to buy from someone I know tho... I've bought sourwood and black Locust from a BK here, and will consider mail ordering some fireweed from WA State when my stash runs out 

Let's see if I can get some good Tulip Poplar and Basswood this year - maybe I can trade for it 

-Pete


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

I have Basswood, and Borage as well. 
Trade for it?  

John Russell
honeyb.ca

[ April 06, 2006, 12:22 AM: Message edited by: John Russell ]


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

It amazes me at times just how willing a few people are to pay postage and go to the bother of buying honey from distant sources. Obviously they value their honey more than we beekeepers realize. 

Where their health is an issue, I guess price is not the object, but 'confidence' may be crucial, and those who doubt the ethics of modern mass food handlers seem to prefer buying honey from a single person who they consider trustworthy.

Beekeepers seem to feel ashamed to ask for a nice profitable price, preferring rather to give it away cheap. We make it hard for large market participants to handle the product profitably.


----------

